
Cyborgs at work: employees getting implanted with microchips - blisterpeanuts
http://www.sfgate.com/business/technology/article/Cyborgs-at-work-employees-getting-implanted-with-11046009.php
======
blisterpeanuts
I've often thought of this as a dystopian future where employees are routinely
chipped. Those who refuse, are either fired or are not trusted. Now, it
appears, someone is doing it.

I view the danger not so much in loss of privacy, which in any case is
virtually gone already, but in that NFC chips are easily spoofable. Someone
could simply carry an NFC tag in their hand that has alternative information,
for example to impersonate another employee.

There are emulated NFC smart chips which are more difficult to duplicate and
do provide transactional security, however.

